
Show HN: Google search blacklist - jhchen
Yesterday the top upvoted comment for "Why We Desperately Need a New (and Better) Google" http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2057772 was adding personal domain blacklists. I offered to build this if there was enough interest so here's a minimum viable product for Chrome (Firefox soon to follow): https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jiicbcimbjppjbckmoknagndlhjbeohb. Your feedback is welcome!
======
ramanujam
Great initiative. Having a "Add domain to blacklist" option on right click
would be a nice addition.

I seriously wish this matures well like Adblock Plus. Imagine having a crowd
sourced blacklist of domains and users can easily add it to the extension.
(similar to easy filter based on geographic locations for adblock)

~~~
stevefink
Great idea - would just require some sort of moderation in that format though.
I'd much rather manage my own list of domains to blacklist. A crowd sourced
one I fear could be exploited and prevent me from seeing content I'd otherwise
like to be able to find.

~~~
ramanujam
Yes, moderation is definitely necessary. For instance, easylist for adblock
which has over 10000 filters is maintained by five people and is updated with
input from the forum members.

~~~
adrianbye
any search blacklist needs to include experts exchange as a basic default
(perhaps the basic list can be disabled as necessary).

its mindblowing google hasn't done this yet

------
fname
Wow, fast, excellent work Jason.

Clickable -
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jiicbcimbjppjbck...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jiicbcimbjppjbckmoknagndlhjbeohb)

------
jhchen
Code is now on Github: <https://github.com/jhchen/Search-Engine-Blacklist>.
I'll be working on implementing the changes you all have suggested but feel
free to message me if you want to join in!

------
andre3k1
Thanks Jason! Excellent concept. Is there any way that I or others can help?

~~~
jhchen
Thanks I'll be adding it to Github later today as soon as the code is in
presentable form ;)

------
danilocampos
Really badass piece of work, Jason, thank you for taking a bite out of this
problem. Simple, effective.

Some gravy on top would be an in-line blacklist button beside search results
but even spending thirty seconds to set up the blacklist in advance gives you
a Google that's a lot more useful than the default. Bravo, sir.

------
znt
Good work.

Stackoverflowerizer does a similar job by redirecting to the original content
when user clicks on a similar website link.

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gledhololmniapej...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gledhololmniapejefjfocffkhoamlll)

------
mattwdelong
Very nice, I never noticed your comment but I'm glad you posted this and
followed through. I had something like this in mind and added it to my to do
list after reading the same article. I'm glad you made it available first.
Cheers to you!

------
bpd1069
Customer Feedback for Search Engine Blacklist :
<http://seblacklist.uservoice.com/forums/94117-general>

------
veb
That's awesome man! Keep up with the good work. It's definitely people like
you that keep the Internet fun. :-)

------
benologist
Awesome stuff. Hope this gets big enough to warrant some further action from
Google.

------
mike-cardwell
Neat. Please make this extension work for other search engines too. Especially
DDG!

------
anigbrowl
Next, I'd like to be able to share my blacklists ;-)

------
pmichaud
Nice, I'll try it out over the next few days!

------
kenok
Any chance for a Safari extension as well?

------
yanw
Google's official spam reporting extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/efinmbicabejjhja...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/efinmbicabejjhjafeidhfbojhnfiepj?hl=en)

~~~
benologist
Does that actually go anywhere or is it like all their other official channels
of communication?

~~~
Matt_Cutts
Yes, clicking "Report spam" in the Chrome extension goes to our official spam
report page and autopopulates the spam report form with that result.

~~~
jacobian
... and then what happens?

~~~
Matt_Cutts
Two things: first, the data is used to improve our algorithms. Second, spam
reports get 4x the weighting when we prioritize sites for manual spam
investigation. That does mean that if you do a spam report on a page/site that
only gets seen (say) once every six months, it might not get looked at on the
manual side though, simply because there are other sites that are hurting
users more.

Giving spam reports 4x the weight compared to the sites that we autodetect is
how we try to balance responding to outside feedback with spending our review
cycles on the spam that impacts users most.

~~~
adrianbye
glad you're reading this thread matt.. maybe its time to give us both private
and crowdsourced blacklists?

experts exchange and ehow need to be gone by now and the data will be
incredibly useful for your search quality

------
lhnn
You could set this up like Adblock, where sites being blacklisted are
anonymously reported back to a central location. Highly blocked websites are
offered to be automatically added to the blacklist when you install the
extension.

------
raz0r
Thanks so much. This looks very, very promising.

------
flipdeadshot
Amazing work, thanks for this!

